# How to furnish an apartment quickly and cheaply?



## vickyjay (Jul 25, 2011)

I am moving from Canberra to Manhattan in a couple of weeks and have an apartment lined up to move into. I’m planning on staying in a hotel for the 1st 1-2 nights, but would like to furnish my apartment as rapidly as possible. I’ve been thinking that it might be handy to buy a lot of furniture/household stuff online, and organise it so that it will be delivered the day after I arrive. Walmart seems to offer particularly cheap options with reasonable home delivery prices. My only concern is that while large items will be sent via freight (and hopefully delivered direct to my 3rd floor apartment??) smaller items will likely be sent via UPS. What’s the protocol for this? If I’m not home is it okay for me to ask the live-in super to sign for them and look after them for me? My building doesn’t have a doorman. Would greatly appreciate any advice as to the best option to cheaply and rapidly furnish my apartment!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Double check that delivery includes hauling to the third floor. Generally it is door to door.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

Doesn't "door to door" mean to my door?  I've always had furniture delivered to my residence, regardless of what floor that happened to be. I don't know if they will deliver large/expensive furniture without you being there though.

There is also a Costco and a IKEA in the manhattan area, and both of those are good for cheap furniture (although Costco usually doesn't have a big selection).


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

If you are in a walk up they may charge you for having to carry the furniture up two flights (assuming the ground floor is the first floor) of stairs to your apartment. If you have an elevator, no charge. 

But I have seen some (very few) companies that will deliver to your door - literally to the door!!! - being the entry, and then to get it to your apartment or in your house, for a charge which would be determined based on if it is a walk-in, or walk-up, or elevator, they will move it for you.


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

vickyjay said:


> I am moving from Canberra to Manhattan in a couple of weeks and have an apartment lined up to move into. I’m planning on staying in a hotel ...


Cheap would be Craigslist or Freecycle, but you'd need to arrange pickup and delivery yourself.

You might be asking a lot to expect the building super to sign for and accept your stuff, but I don't know how things work up there.

Easiest would be someplace like Rooms-to-go that delivers everything and is kind of a one stop shopping. Not the cheap way, though.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

IKEA in Ft. Worth picks an order and delivers within 24 hours for $100. Maybe Manhatten does too. Afterwards you have a puzzle for grown ups to deal with but it is cheap.
Google "cheap furniture manhatten" and you can furnish the US:>) I do not foresee the superintendent standing by to accept your deliveries and sign for them.


----------



## vickyjay (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input guys. I was a bit worried that if I asked the super to sign for things I'd essentially be using him as a doorman. Sounds like getting delivery from IKEA or another dedicated furniture store that can give quick and specific delivery times is the way to go, rather than using companies like Target and Walmart that utilise UPS and USPS. I have thought a bit about IKEA but their quality is pretty shoddy, and they don't deliver smaller household items (I was hoping to get everything for the apartment delivered in one order). Nonetheless, this might be my best bet.

Just out of curiosity, I'm quite into online shopping and am wondering how delivery of items would work in NYC? If I'm not home when a package is delivered will it just be left outside the door? Or what's the standard protocol in the US? Is it pretty easy to predict when a package will be delivered using online tracking systems?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

vickyjay said:


> Thanks for all of the input guys. I was a bit worried that if I asked the super to sign for things I'd essentially be using him as a doorman. Sounds like getting delivery from IKEA or another dedicated furniture store that can give quick and specific delivery times is the way to go, rather than using companies like Target and Walmart that utilise UPS and USPS. I have thought a bit about IKEA but their quality is pretty shoddy, and they don't deliver smaller household items (I was hoping to get everything for the apartment delivered in one order). Nonetheless, this might be my best bet.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I'm quite into online shopping and am wondering how delivery of items would work in NYC? If I'm not home when a package is delivered will it just be left outside the door? Or what's the standard protocol in the US? Is it pretty easy to predict when a package will be delivered using online tracking systems?


Your sup will do you a favor for a tip once in a while but he is not your go-for. Every vendor has his policy. Some will leave the package, others will leave a delivery note, others will ask you to pick your package up.

What do you need right away for your place? Let's cut to the chase here! What is your budget for it? Come on, I slept on a fur coat in the middle of DC, wore it to work in the morning until furniture were delivered. It did not loose a hair":>)


----------



## vickyjay (Jul 25, 2011)

twostep said:


> Your sup will do you a favor for a tip once in a while but he is not your go-for. Every vendor has his policy. Some will leave the package, others will leave a delivery note, others will ask you to pick your package up.
> 
> What do you need right away for your place? Let's cut to the chase here! What is your budget for it? Come on, I slept on a fur coat in the middle of DC, wore it to work in the morning until furniture were delivered. It did not loose a hair":>)


All I need right away is a mattress and pillow... and as luxurious as sleeping on a fur coat sounds, not sure if it would agree with my back  

I understand that it's not _essential_ to get furnishings right off the bat, but when you're moving to a new country previous experience has told me that the sooner you get your home in order the easier the transition is. It all comes down to personal preference I suppose.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

vickyjay said:


> All I need right away is a mattress and pillow... and as luxurious as sleeping on a fur coat sounds, not sure if it would agree with my back
> 
> I understand that it's not _essential_ to get furnishings right off the bat, but when you're moving to a new country previous experience has told me that the sooner you get your home in order the easier the transition is. It all comes down to personal preference I suppose.


Trust me it was not by choice:>)

I can only tell you what I would do (16 international moves). Get the best mattress you can afford. You will spend quite a bit of your life on it. Google for an outlet or a discounter close to you. Take the time to go there and try it out. Please! That has to be delivered. Bedframe and nightstand can wait a week or so. Check for Target, WalMart, something along that line for sheets, towels, kitchen needs, household basics, TV, blinds, whatever. Dash through the isles, get a cab and be done with. You can also get small furniture and lamps there. Do not forget your friend the flashlight! It is college start time so they have specials from everything you need in a kitchen in a box to laundry soap. Have a list on you be it paper or IPhone.
You can live a week or two without the rest and take your time after work/school to find it. Boxes make great tables:>) Consider what you might save in delivery.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi There,

I live in Manhattan and we did exactly what your doing. I did a lot while we were in the hotel so basically did everything online. With furniture you really need to be there and one piece of advice PAY FOR assembly.
You also need to tip the guys that do it all to!

If you have a doorman or a Super they can leave things for you unless they require a signature. Most of my packages are delivered.

We do everything online here in Manhattan so you will have no problem. Every time I need something I order it and its delivered.

Ikea is great however some stuff they wont deliver. You can go to the store (we went to Brooklyn) and choose and then you pay there for delivery. You can hire a zipcar and go to New Jersey also as there is not sales tax there.

If you want here are some useful links.


Sleepys - The Mattress Professionals

Bed Bath & Beyond - Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Bridal & Gift Registry

Bob's Discount Furniture

FreshDirect

If you have specific questions about areas etc just ask


----------

